# Boot Help!: Orange Texture



## FutureInfantryOficer (3 May 2011)

My boots currently have this funny orange texture on the toes. Does anybody know how to fix them?  ???


----------



## Rheostatic (3 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> With black polish...?


texture != colour


----------



## Saskboy (3 May 2011)

I think he's referring to the fruit. As in the peel of an orange.  I usually told my cadets to just strip em and start over.

Edit: Wait a minute Stacked, I think I see what you did there. My bad.  :facepalm:


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (4 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> With black polish...?


       Yes black polish what else would it be?


----------



## Cardstonkid (4 May 2011)

The issue seems to be related to the glue (just an educated guess on my part) that was used in the application of the sole. I have my wet weather boots back from re-soling and the orange stuff started showing up as soon as I wore them for a few hours. It was removed with boot polish and in a few days the residue stopped appearing. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scott (4 May 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> Yes black polish what else would it be?



You really have to start thinking before you start typing.

The black polish suggestion was in answer to your open ended and unclear question in the original post.


----------



## formercadet1029 (6 May 2011)

LOL, Wow! 

I thought the admin was a little hard on you in the other thread when they warned you about the contents of your posts on here. 

But after this one, I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (6 May 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> My boots currently have this funny orange texture on the toes. Does anybody know how to fix them?  ???



If you're refering to an almost "basketball-like" nubby texture, my boots were the same. 
Very, very bumpy texture (grain?) on the leather.

As soon as I got my initial issue, (2 pair), I polished both pairs at least once a day, (_whether they were worn that day or not_).

By the end of BMQ/SQ (2 months), both pairs had a nice, smooth,  even texture. 
Some "nubbiness" remains waaaay up high on the boots, but I'm not in a twist about it.


----------

